# skank = τσουλί, βρόμα



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2008)

Skank is slang and a pejorative term used in English to describe a certain type of female. The term "Skank" differs from that of "Slut" in that whereas the latter implies only sexual promiscuity; the former also implies poor taste, personally degrading behaviour and low socioeconomic class. Also used as slang for lower class female that is dirty or not presenting herself well. Other skank behaviors can include being obsessed with celebrity lifestyle and emulating it.
Originally denoting a bad smell or a filthy surface, "skank" has come to refer to someone who is physically repugnant for their filth, and figuratively applied to someone who is morally or socially repugnant for their behavior and demeanor, most often sexual conduct.


----------



## curry (Oct 15, 2008)

Μερικές ιδέες στα γρήγορα:
μπάζο
σαβούρα
ζάμπα (κερκυραϊκή αργκό)


----------



## curry (Oct 15, 2008)

Και μπλέμπα, κατωτάτου, σούργελο;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2008)

Πολύ καλά όλα αυτά! Νομίζω ότι το "μπάζο" και το "σούργελο" πάνε μια χαρά στο context που έχω.


----------



## cythere (Oct 15, 2008)

Και τσουλί, ίσως;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 15, 2008)

curry said:


> μπάζο


Μιλάμε για "φάσιον μπάζ" δηλαδή


----------



## paraskevi (Oct 15, 2008)

Δευτεράτζα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2008)

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω τη σακαφιόρα... αλλά δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει. Έχω μείνει στο _τσουλί_.


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 15, 2008)

Και μένα το τσουλί μου φαίνεται πιο ταιριαστό.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Oct 15, 2008)

Από το slang.gr: 
σακαφιόρα: Η σάπια, η κατεστραμμένη γκόμενα. Συνήθως συνοδεύεται με τον επιθετικό προσδιορισμό μωρή για έμφαση. Παραδείγματα:
1. _Πού πας μωρή σακαφιόρα;_ 
2. _- Αχ φιλενάδα πολύ κουράστηκα το Σ/Κ που πήγα Ρώμη με τον Μάκη...
- Ουστ μωρή σακαφιόρα!_

Δεύτερος ορισμός, πάλι από το slang.gr: Σακαφιόρα είναι το χαλασμένο σύκο. Μεταφορικά χρησιμοποιείται για να περιγράψει τη σκάρτη γυναίκα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2008)

Αυτό που ήξερα είναι ότι το _σακαφιόρα_ συντάσσεται με το _ουστ_ και το _μωρή_. Όπως και η _καριόλα_. (Τα με «ουστ» και «μωρή» συντασσόμενα είναι...). Αλλά εξακολουθώ να αγνοώ την ακριβή σημασία της λέξης.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Oct 15, 2008)

Με _ουστ_ και _μωρή_ συντάσσονται τα τσουλοσύνης σημαντικά;


----------



## Porkcastle (Oct 15, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αυτό που ήξερα είναι ότι το _σακαφιόρα_ συντάσσεται με το _ουστ_ και το _μωρή_...Αλλά εξακολουθώ να αγνοώ την ακριβή σημασία της λέξης.



Πρέπει να την άκουσα πρώτη (και τελευταία) φορά στους _Δύο Ξένους_.


----------



## Tapioco (Oct 16, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αυτό που ήξερα είναι ότι το _σακαφιόρα_ συντάσσεται με το _ουστ_ και το _μωρή_. Όπως και η _καριόλα_. (Τα με «ουστ» και «μωρή» συντασσόμενα είναι...). Αλλά εξακολουθώ να αγνοώ την ακριβή σημασία της λέξης.




Στο χωριό μου (Κεντρική Μακεδονία) το λέμε _σακαφλιόρα_.
Το γκούγκλισα και βλέπω ότι έτσι το χρησιμοποιούν και σ'ν Άρτα:
http://www.hosepsi.net/html/ntopiolalia.aspx?initial=*

Δίνουν και ορισμό:


> σακαφλιόρα (η): μεγάλη σε ηλικία γυναίκα, γυναίκα με πολλούς εραστές


----------



## cinoiralsax (Oct 16, 2008)

Το απλό... "βρώμα" ;


----------



## crystal (Oct 16, 2008)

Νομίζω πως η λέξη «βρόμα» δεν ταιριάζει πολύ εδώ. Ίσως να είναι μόνο δική μου αίσθηση, αλλά δεν σας φαίνεται κι εσάς πως είναι από τους πιο άσχημους χαρακτηρισμούς που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς για γυναίκα; Και δεν καλύπτει τη διάσταση του «κατωτάτου» που ανέφερε η carry. Το «μπάζο» και το «σούργελο» νομίζω πως είναι πιο κατάλληλα... 
(Άσχετο, αλλά αυτό το νήμα μου υπενθύμισε για πολλοστή φορά πόσο περισσότερες είναι οι άσχημες λέξεις για τις γυναίκες απ' ό,τι για τους άντρες. Πρέπει ν' αρχίσουμε να νεολογίζουμε επειγόντως, κορίτσια...)


----------



## Elsa (Oct 16, 2008)

Και εγώ νομίζω οτι η τσούλα και η βρόμα δεν κολλάνε εδώ γιατί κάνουν σαφώς υπαινιγμό για την ηθική της γυναίκας κάτι που δεν υπάρχει στο αγγλικό. Προτιμώ το μπάζο, το σούργελο ή το καρακιτσαριό.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2008)

Να επαναλάβω αυτό που είπα πιο πάνω. Νομίζω ότι πιο πετυχημένη είναι η απόδοση "μπάζο", παρά οτιδήποτε άλλο. Αυτή η λέξη τα περιέχει όλα: και σεξουαλική συμπεριφορά και βρομιά και κακογουστιά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2008)

Να ζητήσω συγγνώμη για τις επιλογές που έχωσα στον τίτλο. Δεν έχω καλή σχέση με την αγγλική αργκό και απλώς βασίστηκα στον ορισμό «an offensive term for a girl or woman who is regarded as unpleasant-looking and sexually promiscuous». Σας υπόσχομαι να το ψάξω σε κείμενα, γιατί όπως εσάς σας ενοχλεί η έμφαση στο «sexually promiscuous», εγώ δεν βρίσκω καθόλου αυτή τη διάσταση στο μπάζο, το σούργελο ή το καρακιτσαριό (εκτός αν έχω πρόβλημα και με την ελληνική αργκό, που δεν αποκλείεται καθόλου).


----------



## cinoiralsax (Oct 16, 2008)

"skank" has come to refer to someone who is physically repugnant for their filth, and figuratively applied to someone who is morally or socially repugnant for their behavior and demeanor, most often sexual conduct.
σύμφωνα με την ερμηνεία που δίνεται σε αυτό το μπάζο, ή σούργελο δεν ταιριάζει. Το βρώμα και λέρα (αν θες να αφαιρέσεις το σεξουαλικό) ταιριάζει περισσότερο.
Εγώ το έχω βιώσει να χρησιμοποιείται χωρίς να αναφέρεται υποχρεωτικά σε γυναίκα και χωρίς να έχει σεξουαλικό υπονοούμενο. Η αργκό εξαρτάται πολύ από τα συμφραζόμενα. Επίσης διαφέρει ο τρόπος χρήσης από τη μια περιοχή στην άλλη. Skank επίσης είναι και ο μπάφος (ή κάποια ποικιλία)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 17, 2008)

cinoiralsax said:


> Εγώ το έχω βιώσει να χρησιμοποιείται [...] χωρίς να έχει σεξουαλικό υπονοούμενο.



Κι εγώ το ίδιο. 

"She's skank, maaaaan!" = "Είναι εντελώς μπάζο."

Εξαρτάται από τα συμφραζόμενα και ποιος το λέει, αλλά η πρωτεύουσα σημασία είναι δίχως αμφιβολία η βρομιά και η χυδαιότητα με την έννοια της φτήνιας. Και η έννοια της σεξουαλικής ελευθεριότητας νομίζω πως εδώ μπαίνει με την έννοια της σαβούρας, σαβουρογ****ας (μετά συγχωρήσεως), της φτηνής εύκολης.

(Και τώρα που τα είπα όλα αυτά πάω να πλύνω και το στόμα μου!)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι και το _πατσαβούρα_ θα ταίριαζε, ενδεχομένως και το _μπουρούχα_, αν και το τελευταίο είναι ίδιο με το μπάζο.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 17, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> (Και τώρα που τα είπα όλα αυτά πάω να πλύνω και το στόμα μου!)



Νομίζω ότι το επιβάλλει και η ημέρα:
Γιορτάζουν σήμερα Παρ 17 Οκτ 08: Αντίγονος, *Ευπρέπιος, Ευπρέπειος, Ευπρεπής*, Ευπρεπία 
(www.eortologio.gr)


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2008)

Ανάργυρος και ο άγιος Ευπρέπιος, τι περιμένατε;

Θα μπορούσε να ανακηρυχτεί η σημερινή μέρα _Political Correctness Day_, αλλά οι Καθολικοί τον γιορτάζουν, λέει, στις 27 Σεπτεμβρίου.


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 17, 2008)

Ιδού τι λέει και το MacMillan Dictionary of American Slang

1_. black _ An unattractive woman; a malodorous woman = SKAG 2. A prostitute = HOOKER

Επίσης να πω ότι την έχω πετύχει τρεις φορές σε βιβλία. Και τις τρεις τα συμφραζόμενα επικεντρωνόντουσαν στην ελευθεριότητα των ηθών του ατόμου (στη μία τσεκαρισμένο ΚΑΙ με τον συγγραφέα).
Με κίνδυνο λοιπόν να στενοχωρήσω κόσμο, θα συνταχθώ με τη νικέλιο άποψη περί απόρριψης μπάζων και λοιπών χαρακτηρισμών, και θα επιμείνω στο τσουλί.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 17, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Νομίζω ότι το επιβάλλει και η ημέρα:
> Γιορτάζουν σήμερα Παρ 17 Οκτ 08: Αντίγονος, *Ευπρέπιος, Ευπρέπειος, Ευπρεπής*, Ευπρεπία
> (www.eortologio.gr)



Το 'χεις, νομίζω, Έλσα... :)


----------



## Surprisa (Oct 17, 2008)

cinoiralsax said:


> "skank" has come to refer to someone who is physically repugnant [...] Skank επίσης είναι και ο μπάφος (ή κάποια ποικιλία)



Πάντως η "μπουρούχα" συνδυάζει και τις δύο έννοιες του αγγλικού _skank_.



> 1. Υποτιμητικός χαρακτηρισμός ο οποίος απευθύνεται σε γυναίκες συνήθως εύσωμες άσχημες και διανοητικά ένα κλικ πίσω.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 3. Η φούντα (ή μπάφος) η οποία είναι κακής ποιότητας, συνήθως από την Αλβανία.



Αυτό βέβαια σε καμία περίπτωση δε σημαίνει ότι θα το επέλεγα για τον υπότιτλο.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2010)

Τράκαρα αυτό το νήμα και νομίζω ότι η λέξη _σκυλί_ θα ταίριαζε πάρα πολύ (αν και ο ορισμός του slang.gr δεν περιλαμβάνει την έννοια της φτηνιάρικης εμφάνισης που ταιριάζει σε θαμώνα σκυλάδικων), ενδεχομένως και _τσόντα_, ορισμός αρ. 3 από το λήμμα του slang.gr (Αλεξάνδρα, άργησα δυο χρόνια, αλλά τι να κάνω, κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ )


----------



## crystal (Dec 7, 2010)

Και βέβαια υπάρχει και το "τσόλι" (τόσες σελίδες νήμα και δεν το αναφέραμε).


----------

